# Going abroad for my college education, need suggestions!



## Quenby (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello all, I have almost completed my studies in India and want to go to US for college studies. This is really raising tensions with me. I have talked to some good resources and they have advised me about the admission process there. I need to know more on this and so any kind of help or information on college admissions for US education would be very helpful. Please provide your suggestions.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 8, 2008)

Should have posted in international education section.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 8, 2008)

This is spam. Wait for the post through other id.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh..


----------



## ethanjames (Dec 22, 2008)

Hai, Don't worry friend... Go to US,  bright future is waiting for u...
 data entry india


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ here it comes Chirag


----------



## shaunak (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny....... 

You don't need to go abroad, you need a physiologist.....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

SPAM phail!! 
Reporting...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

I rather recommend going to professional guidance counselors who's specialises in international education rather relying on random advices. Do note- people will give you random advices based on "hype", "trend" or their personal experience. Different colleges are known for different fields so the best people are the guidance counselors since they are always in touch with current scenarios of multiple international colleges- INCLUDING admission procedures. Education is as good as a one time long term investment.


----------

